# Purchased this bottle today any info would be great.



## bottediver (Sep 27, 2008)

purchased this bottle a long ways from home in Ontario, Canada, I took a gamble on it, they were asking 45.00.
 The bottle reads J&H . HICKEY JOLIET ILLS, with an iron pontil, great shape, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 27, 2008)

Doug (appliedlips) will probably be able to answer your question. But I can say from around my area any pontil soda even the most common is worth at lest 75 bucks. Nice find, long ways from home

 Digger Ry


----------



## KentOhio (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't know the value, but I'm sure it's rare and $45 is a bargain.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 29, 2008)

You did very well.I am not currently up on prices of Illinois stuff,being I am in Ohio now.I do know there are Hickey pontilled and SB squats from Joliet,Peoria,Bloomington,Ottawa Ills.and maybe another city or two.As Ryan said any pontilled soda from somewhere other than a very large city is a good one and you stole it for $45.If you are interested in selling or trading I would be very interested.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 1, 2008)

Good going!  No beating that.


----------



## Vintageman83 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Purchased this bottle today any info would be great.*

Do you still have this bottle?  I'm from Joliet and collect Hickey bottles.


----------



## bottediver (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Purchased this bottle today any info would be great.*

Wish I had few more of this bottle! could have sold it a bunch of times!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Purchased this bottle today any info would be great.*

I would think even a common pontiled soda squat from big city would be worth the $45.00. LEON.


----------



## J D Paige (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi ,
Do you still have this bottle? I know people have stated its about $ 45.00. To me who is family to the Hickeys its priceless .Do you still own it?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 26, 2018)

J D Paige said:


> Hi ,
> Do you still have this bottle? I know people have stated its about $ 45.00. To me who is family to the Hickeys its priceless .Do you still own it?




That post was started 10 years ago, not sure he's even on here anymore?


----------



## RCO (Feb 27, 2018)

I didn't know the site had any members from Brighton Ontario and have no idea who this poster is , I've only ever been there once , 

an older antique store owner told me it used to be an antique hot spot years ago and had as many as a dozen stores ( even though its a rather small town ) but now only has 2 , which mostly sell furniture not smalls like bottles .


----------

